# Best heartworm preventative?



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So in a month we're moving to NYC and prior to that I want to get Vida on some heartworm preventative, as I have heard that it is much more common on the East Coast than it is where we are currently living. Does anyone have any suggestions for the best one for the lowest (comparative) price?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Heartgard. They are bringing Interceptor back. I liked that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ticks are going to be a much larger concern than HW in the NE.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> They are bringing Interceptor back. I liked that.


Yay!! I hadn't heard this news. Hurray! When it disappeared and I couldn't find any left online I was rather disappointed to have to change. 

My pups are on Tri-Heart Plus currently. Will def switch back to Interceptor when it becomes available in my area again.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Interceptor parasite preventive returning to market - VIN


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I used to use Interceptor for mine, but when it got pulled from the market I switched to Heartgard/Iverhart. We live in South Texas, used to live in AL, where HW is a persistent problem, never had any issues using either. 

Personally I'm suspicious of Elanco holding Interceptor now... I'd tried Trifexis when I was looking for an alternative milbemycin oxime HW preventive (at the time I was dead-set against ivermectin). It made one of mine very sick, and while it COULD have just been a bad reaction to the spinosad, I can't bring myself to trust it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I get Interceptor via a Canadian company that has it shipped to me from Australia. My guys are passing their HW tests so I guess it's working. It's $70.00 for a 12 pack plus shipping (unless your order is over $100, then it's free).


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

My vet just gave me a single Interceptor until I can get my mail order heartworm meds in hand. 

Also:

Interceptor Heartworm Medicine for Dogs & Cats at Drs. Foster & Smith

I found Interceptor available at the above site. 

I am going to be using Heartgard plus for the next year along with a Seresto collar for fleas and ticks.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

HW med pricing is something I have researched pretty heavily since I have to buy them for the rescue...

AFAIK, the least expensive preventative option on the U.S. market right now for HW is Iverhart (a generic version of Heartguard). It sells for less than $30 per 6 pill pack (a 6 month supply) at KVsupply.com (a Vet-VIPPS certified pharmacy -- they sell legitimate, FDA-regulated meds intended for the U.S. market, not gray-market imports). KV is very easy to work with (they'll even fax your vet for the RX authorization). Iverheart has no flea component. You may choose to do that separately in the months when you need flea/tick protection. 

The next price step up is Sentinel, which has a flea component (but only inhibiting their reproduction, not killing adults). It sells for less than $50 per 6 months on KV.

From there, the only all-in-one I currently like that also gets adult fleas is Advantage Multi (a topical). It sells for less than $80 per 6 months on KV. It covers the same things as Trifexis, but it's not ingested orally, and I've never had a dog had a bad reaction to it (and we've used it on dozens and dozens of fostered dogs in rescue--if one was going to react, one probably would have by now). 

Revolution costs nearly as much as Trifexis. I don't know anyone who uses it. Trifexis works for a lot of my friends. I'm just leery of all the reactions that a small subset of dogs seems to have. For dogs who don't react to it, it seems to be very effective.


----------

